

Some rambling conversations I’ve had on moving from MacOS to Debian - lucasr
http://www.oblomovka.com/wp/2012/01/16/some-rambling-conversations-ive-had-on-moving-from-macos-to-debian/

======
RexRollman
Thanks to the submitter. I have to admit to liking articles like this. I guess
I must be a real geek, because I also enjoy reading about computer security,
encryption, and looking through people's screenshots (sadly, there is no
screenshot thread here on HN).

------
mise
I weep when I see a European (Irish) web-priced X220 with SSD at €1,700.

